# Selling IPB License



## DudeThatsErin (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm thinking about selling my Invision Power Board license and moving over to Xenforo with my forum. I'm starting to like its platform a lot better.

Here is everything I have paid for and will send with the license...
$20 for iCredits
$350 for IP.Board, Core, IP.Nexus, IP.Downloads, & IP.Content & 5 Users for IP.Chat
$10 for Extra Forum Permissions
$5 for CSS3 Breadcrubms by IPS Themes
$6.11 for Disable Birthday Edition in My Settings
$14 for Agile (theme)

TOTAL $405.11

I'm willing to go down to $300 minimum. You do not have to take everything I have but if you want to pick and choose it is fine. I will still take a minimum of $300 otherwise I will be losing too much money.

I will set it up for you on your domain and contact IPS to get it transferred over.

If there is a payment for a domain name change, I will take care of that.

This needs to be renewed for $85 on the 10th and I have the funds available so I will include renewal. We will figure that out after payment.

I can provide hosting for the forum. We can work that out via methods below.

If you are interested hit me up via PM, email ( [email protected] ) or Skype (dudethatserin).

Sent from my p7-1534 using Tapatalk


----------

